# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met GGZ-groep Noord- en Midden-Limburg (Vincent van Gogh Instituut)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
GGZ-groep Noord- en Midden-Limburg (Vincent van Gogh Instituut)
Stationsweg 46
Maastricht

Bezoek de website van GGZ-groep Noord- en Midden-Limburg


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met GGZ-groep Noord- en Midden-Limburg (Vincent van Gogh Instituut).*

----------

